# Tumbler for sale



## appliedtop (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure if it's OK to post this on here. But I have a nice 2 canister tumbler for sale. Complete with two 4-inch cans and a 3-inch can and stopples for the 3 and 4's. This was made by me and is a solid and heavy tumbler. Works perfect. I welded the frame and used industrial bearings. The thing is in excellent condition. I made custom stopples too. They are spring loaded. I need my garage back and my wife off my back. I would like to get $150 for all. I suppose it could be shipped but it's heavy so I wouldn't really want to and the cost would be high. I live in WA State.


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 27, 2009)

where are you at?


----------



## appliedtop (Apr 27, 2009)

I am in Washington State about 30 miles south of Seattle. City of Puyallup. Fairly close to Tacoma.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks Like a farmall f-20 tractor  steering bolster in the picture there also??   What kinda IH stuff you got that you need Out of your garage??    Signs, parts, magnetos???    Any real early titan or mogul stuff??    thanks John


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you think it would cost to ship it to Maine?


----------



## appliedtop (Apr 27, 2009)

Good eye on the bolster. I have a complete F-20 on steel that I also need to sell. I injured my wrist and foot and have had 3 surgeries in 5 months. I can not list or hold heavy parts anymore. The F-20 is a 38 and has been mostly disassembled.  I have replaced nearly everything and most all small parts are in boxes. Engine and head is rebuilt. New cast ex manifold. Figure the 4 steel rims are worth at least 500. The rest? Maybe a 1000 for all.


----------



## appliedtop (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure on the shipping. It is fairly heavy. A rough guess would be about $50 to $75. Maybe less maybe more.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2009)

I just have to say.. 150 for that tumbler and all the extras is a dern good deal.. if I had the place to keep it and use it, I'd be making a higher offer right now!


----------



## div2roty (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm interested, except I live in Delaware so it would have to be shipped.  If you are willing to ship it I would like to know the cost to ship it to zip 19968.

 Matt


----------



## appliedtop (Apr 27, 2009)

I did a rough check with UPS from WA to Delaware at 80 pounds and it came to about $85. Not sure how close this is. I am leaving Friday for the weekend and am unsure if I could have it wrapped by then. I have shrink wrap and it will probably do OK. I guessed at the weight. If a serious offer comes along and you can pay through Paypal I would try. It may have to wait till next week when I am back home though, no guarantees.


----------



## div2roty (Apr 27, 2009)

If shipping isn't too too high I would be willing to pay the $150, plus shipping, plus a handling fee to make it worth your time to ship it.  

 I take it that it works good .

 Thanks,
 Matt


----------



## div2roty (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd pay the $85 for shipping and $150, plus something for your effort in shipping it.  I'm not in a big rush and would be willing to wait past the weekend.  I could paypal you.


----------



## Joeywarenzak (May 12, 2009)

Is this tumbler still available??


----------



## cordilleran (May 12, 2009)

I live in Walla Walla and will pick up the tumbler at your asking price.


----------



## appliedtop (May 12, 2009)

It sold, pretty quick too. Hated to sell it, I made it myself but I needed the garage space. Thanks again.


----------

